

ASKHN: Revenue Model for Facebook Application - maheshs

We want to design/develop a Facebook business application. But we are not sure how to get revenue out of it. Is there any FB application where people willing to pay. As this is a business application, advertise is not an option.<p>P.S. We will also the first user of this application.
======
emreruhi
One common FB business model is to first create a free, hopefully popular
Facebook application. Once you have an audience or a substantial userbase, you
direct those users to a more powerful version of the application on your own
website - specifically, a paid version.

In other words you use facebook to build popularity then redirect that
popularity to a more traditional paid web app.

------
smysore
virtual goods are making zynga a ton of money on fb -- not sure how this
business model would translate for your app?

------
johnconroy
If it's a thing where its utility grows as a result of an expanding number of
business users, you could charge accordingly. 0 for the first year, then. If
it takes off and provides businesses with utility, then charge something next
year, or in 6 months or whatever. But you'd have to be upfront about this kind
of business model, and maybe outline what future charges might be.

Also, is it of any utility to ordinary folks, small businesses etc? If so,
freemium is an option.

tl;dr: need more info

